# BOb sikes on FIAR! Sunday morning report



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

all the bait shops were out of live shrimp so i got frozen shrimp instead and said let me go have some fun. 

got there about 8 or 9. brung in around 20 pinfish/croakers in about an hour. used them to bobber fish to try and catch something bigger on my other rod. it was windy so it wasn't easy, the rest i threw back. after no luck on the bobber rod i gave up and decided to just catch some panfish for dinner. the pinfish were decently sized so i started keeping a few bigger ones.. the croakers i just threw back. 

once the wind died down a couple hours later i get whacked and hook up with a good size white trout, then 2 more even bigger... about 12 inches.. 

then to my surprise i cast out and them BAMM i hook up with something big, not sure what it was but it put up a helluva fight.. once it got closer i couldn't beleive it but it was an 18 inch spanish.. got him landed and in the bucket. couldn't believe i got him on frozen shrimp. 

from then on i was catching croakers 2 at a time so i decided to call it a day. its amazing how thick the fish are at this place. probably the best fishing spot i've ever been to aside from finding a nice spot to surf fish where the fish are good sized


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

if you are try fishing off the Pensacola Beach Pier, you can sometimes catch alot of nice sized spanish in the summer time, on saturday i caught a smoker king. Weighed in at 37.3lbs


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

*??*



KingFishin613 said:


> if you are try fishing off the Pensacola Beach Pier, you can sometimes catch alot of nice sized spanish in the summer time, on saturday i caught a smoker king. Weighed in at 37.3lbs


How are you posting when you are in school????? Get back to Studying!!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

landlocked said:


> How are you posting when you are in school????? Get back to Studying!!!


 ya get back to studying. wait im in school too. shhh dont tell the teacher


----------

